# LWJGL Ubuntu 12.04 Fehler



## CookieSoft (12. Okt 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine Frage bezüglich LWJGL unter Ubuntu 12.04: Ich habe mir die neueste LWJGL runtergeladen (2.8.4) und unter Eclipse ordnungsgemäß eingebaut so mein Code:

```
package org.cookiesoft.game;

import org.lwjgl.LWJGLException;
import org.lwjgl.opengl.Display;
import org.lwjgl.opengl.DisplayMode;

public class Game {
	public static void main(String args[]){
		createDisplay();
	}
	public static void createDisplay(){
		try {
			Display.setDisplayMode(new DisplayMode(900, 600));
			Display.create();
		} catch (LWJGLException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		while (!Display.isCloseRequested()){
			Display.sync(60);
			Display.update();
		}
		Display.destroy();
	}
}
```
So ich bekomme folgenden Fehler:

```
org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: X Error - disp: 0x6daf0d48 serial: 24 error: BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation) request_code: 155 minor_code: 14
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxDisplay.globalErrorHandler(LinuxDisplay.java:318)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxDisplayPeerInfo.initDefaultPeerInfo(Native Method)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxDisplayPeerInfo.<init>(LinuxDisplayPeerInfo.java:61)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxDisplay.createPeerInfo(LinuxDisplay.java:788)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.DrawableGL.setPixelFormat(DrawableGL.java:61)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:843)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:754)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:736)
	at org.cookiesoft.game.Game.createDisplay(Game.java:14)
	at org.cookiesoft.game.Game.main(Game.java:9)
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalStateException: Cannot determine close requested state of uncreated window
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.isCloseRequested(Display.java:546)
	at org.cookiesoft.game.Game.createDisplay(Game.java:18)
	at org.cookiesoft.game.Game.main(Game.java:9)
```
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Marco13 (12. Okt 2012)

An dem Code muss nichts falsch sein, eine schnelle Websuche nach der (ÄUSSERST schrägen :autsch: ) Fehlermeldung bringt aber viele Ergebnisse
serial 24 error BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation) request_code 155 minor_code - Google-Suche

Im ersten steht, dass das ein Bug in Ubuntu ist, aber hab' nicht näher geschaut, vielleicht findest du da einen Lösungsvorschlag (sorry, Google-Links posten ist immer blöd, aber ... die Frage suggeriert zumindest, dass du noch nicht selbst danach gesucht hattest)


----------



## CookieSoft (12. Okt 2012)

Hilft mir leider auch nicht weiter da kommen nur die fehler bezüglich - minecraft -.- - .


----------



## Empire Phoenix (13. Okt 2012)

Hau mal nen wait für Display.isCreated() rein (while not thread.sleep(100))


----------



## Marco13 (13. Okt 2012)

Minecraft verwendet LWJGL, also FALLS (das weiß ich nicht!) es ein generelles LWJG/Treiber/Ubuntu/... Problem ist, könnten (!) die Antworten dort hilfreich sein. 
@Empire Phoenix: Ist das ein Test, oder hast du damit das Problem behoben?


----------



## Empire Phoenix (13. Okt 2012)

Wäre nur ne idee zum testen.

Ansonsten der üblich "Drivers uptodate?"


----------



## CookieSoft (13. Okt 2012)

Srry ich hab mich getäuscht ich hab ubuntu 11.10 nicht 12.04 :rtfm:


----------



## schmidi000 (13. Okt 2012)

Das könnte dann aber auch an Ubuntu 11.10 liegen, soweit ich weiß gibt es da einen Bug bezüglich LWJGL.
Probier im aller schlimmsten Fall einfach das ganze mal auf Ubuntu 12.04, wenn du wirklich gar keine Lösung finden solltest.


----------

